# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  3. havalimanı ihalesi İçin 4 Teklif Birden

## ceydaaa

1367584221.jpgİstanbul'a yapılacak üçüncü havalimanı ihalesinde, TAV, Makyol, IC/Fraport ve Limak/Cengiz/Kolin/Ma-Pa/Kalyon ortak girişim grupları olmak üzere 4 teklif verildi.

İhale Komisyonu Başkanı, Devlet Hava Meydanları İşletmesi (DHMİ) Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Funda Ocak, Esenboğa Havalimanı Sosyal Tesislerinde gerçekleştirilen ihalenin başlangıcında komisyon üyelerini tanıttı.

Ocak, Ulaştırma, Denizcilik ve Haberleşme Bakanlığının çalışmaları kapsamında DHMİ'nin son 10 yılda havalimanlarına ve hava sahası güvenliğine yönelik 3,3 milyar dolarlık yatırım yaptığını bildirdi.

Bu yatırımların bir kısmının öz kaynaklarla, büyük bir bölümünün ise kamu-özel işbirliği projeleri yoluyla olduğunu anlatan Ocak, bu yatırımların yaklaşık yüzde 25'inin Atatürk Havalimanı'na yönelik olduğunu kaydetti.

Bu havalimanının kurulduğu günden bu yana sivil hava ulaşımının ana merkezi konumunda olduğunu vurgulayan Ocak, "Bu meydanda bahse konu dönemde gerçekleşen uçak trafiği yüzde 127 olurken, toplam yolcu trafiği ise yüzde 297'ye ulaştı" diye konuştu.

25 yıllık kira bedelinde yarışacaklar

İhale yöntemi hakkında bilgi veren Ocak, ihalede teklif veren firmaların dış zarf belgelerinin açılacağını, daha sonra tüm bilgi ve belgelerin usulüne uygun olup olmadığının komisyon üyelerince irdeleneceğini ve yeterlik alan firmaların belirleneceğini anlattı.

Daha sonra bu konudaki yeterlilikler de belirlendikten sonra teklif mektuplarının açılacağını bildiren Ocak, "Yarışma kriteri 25 yıllık süre için idaremize teklif edilen toplam kira bedeli artı KDV üzerinden yapılacak" dedi.

İhalenin kapalı artırma usulüyle yapılmasının planlandığını bildiren Ocak, "Bugün burada Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinin en büyük ihalesini yapacak olmamız nedeniyle kapalı pazarlıklar yerine açık artırma usulunu belirledik. Hep beraber basınımızın huzurunda, canlı yayında, iç zarfta teklif edilen bedeller üzerinden yine iç zartan çıkan en düşük fiyattan en yüksek fiyata sıralanmak kaydıyla gerçekleştireceğiz" diye konuştu.

Üçüncü havalimanı ihalesi tamamlanmadan kazandırdı

Üçüncü havalimanı ihalesinde şartname bedeli 100 bin lira olarak belirlenmişti. Buna göre, toplam 17 firma şartname satın aldı, böylece DHMİ Genel Müdürlüğünün kasasına şartnamelerden 1 milyon 700 bin lira girdi.

DHMİ Genel Müdürlüğünden alınan bilgiye göre, ihale için şartname satın alan ancak teklif zarfı sunmayan firmalar, Doğuş Holding ve Hacıömer Sabancı Holding ile Malezya merkezli Khazanah Nasional Berhad ile Hindistan merkezli GMR Infrastructure LTD oldu.

----------

